# [S] Autorennen für Kinder



## Bimek (3. Januar 2008)

*[S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand gute comicartige Autorennen für Kinder um 10Jahre?

Danke für jeden Tip.

mfg


----------



## HTS (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Was mein Bruder gerne gespielt hat, waren die "Big Fun Funk Flitzer", da musste man aus der Vogelperspektive ein kleines RC-Auto (Monstertruck, Buggy, o.ä.) durch Gärten und andere Landschaften steuern. Zwischendurch konnte man noch Öl-Flecken legen oder mit Silvesterraketen die Fahrbahn freimachen.

Ebenfalls lustig ist "Re-Volt", ähnliches Spielprinzip (mit RC-Autos durch Supermärkte, Spielwarengeschäfte, Museen, etc.), allerdings etwas realistischer (sofern man da von Realismus reden kann *G*) und aus der Rennspiel-typischen "von schräg hinten oben"-Perspektive.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Re-Volt kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. Es ist in Anbetracht dessen, dass es schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, optisch schön anzuschauen.

Das Spiel hat mittlerweile Freeware-Status erreicht und ist _-Hier-_ zu bekommen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Ebenfalls ein kindertauglicher, Comic-Funracer ist Moorhuhn Kart, dass lässt sich auch an einem PC per Splitscreen gegeneinander fahren.


----------



## EGThunder (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Also BigFun Funkflitzer und ReVolt kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ansonsten gibt es da noch Käfer Total oder Monster Truck Madness 2.

EG


----------



## Haekksler (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Funk Flitzer is geil^^ *g*

Hab ich früher immer gespielt, echt sehr zu empfehlen !


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Lego Racers(der erste Teil) macht einfach nur Laune.
Ist eine Art Mario Kart Klon in dem man sein Gefährt selbst entwerfen darf.


----------



## tbird (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Moorhuhn Kart, oder auch Bleifuss Fun 

Evtl. per Emulator MarioKart 64


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Gibts eigentlich 'nen aktuelles Mariokart auffer Wii??


----------



## Jor-El (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Ich kann R.C Cars empfehlen. Macht auch optisch etwas her. Es gibt auch ein paar nette Hot Wheels Spiele. Jüngst erst HW Beat that! erschienen. Kostet neu nur nen 20er.
Kann man mit 10 Jahren eigentlich schon Flat Out empfehlen?


----------



## Bimek (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Danke für all die Vorschläge.... da wird sich aber jemand freuen


----------



## STF (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Kart Rider: http://kart.nexon.net/
Eine Art Mario Kart.
Ist zwar eher ein Multiplayer aber:


> Neben dem Multiplayer Modus gibt es aber auch noch den Storymode "Scenario", bei dem Ihr Strecken in einer bestimmten Zeit schaffen und gewisse Gegner besiegen müsst.


Disney Pixars CARS:
http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Entertainment-GmbH-Cars/dp/B000F6IF3I
http://www.pcgames.de/?product_id=146420

OutRun 2006 Coast 2 Coast:
http://www.pcgames.de/?product_id=121640
Naja, vielleicht doch noch nicht für 10Jährige... Zuviel Sexappeal & Liebesherzen 

Vielleicht noch Trackmania Nations, welches auch kostenlos ist: http://trackmania-nations.softonic.de/

Aber auch die alten Colin McRae (R.I.P.) Teile wären eventuell eine Alternative.

Und Michael Schumacher Kart World Tour 2004:
http://www.k-files.de/download.php?s=c&action=details&dlid=632

Ich würde dazu einfach mal beim Discounter (Elektro) in der Computer/Spiele Abteilung die Wühlkiste bzw. die AK-Tronic Pyramide aufsuchen oder hier schauen: 
http://www.aktronic.de/


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Ich kann R.C Cars empfehlen. Macht auch optisch etwas her. Es gibt auch ein paar nette Hot Wheels Spiele. Jüngst erst HW Beat that! erschienen. Kostet neu nur nen 20er.
> Kann man mit 10 Jahren eigentlich schon Flat Out empfehlen?



Ähm, bedingt. Solange kein Dummy aus der Frontscheibe fliegt, man keine gegnerischen Autos zu Schrott fährt und das Männchen nicht mit Wumms gegen eine Dartscheibe schleudert... Also, lieber doch nicht.


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ähm, bedingt. Solange kein Dummy aus der Frontscheibe fliegt, man keine gegnerischen Autos zu Schrott fährt und das Männchen nicht mit Wumms gegen eine Dartscheibe schleudert... Also, lieber doch nicht.



Carmageddon?


----------



## Hitman (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich 'nen aktuelles Mariokart auffer Wii??



Ist in Entwicklung.


Nur unzensiert war Flatout lustig, diese Dummies sahen einfach dämlich aus.


----------



## Haekksler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

da fällt mir grade ein :

Trackmania !!!

Super-Arcade Rennspiel mit Suchtfaktor (aus eigener Erfahrung !)


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Ich würde auch die Trackmania Reihe und Revolt empfehlen.


----------



## HTS (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Bimek schrieb:


> Danke für all die Vorschläge.... da wird sich aber jemand freuen



Und? Wie sieht die Entscheidung aus? Was wurde denn nun ausgewählt und wie ist die Zufriedenheit?


----------



## Bimek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Revolt kam sehr gut an und ist Freeware  Flatout2 fanden wir etwas zu "hart" für 10jährige 

Danke nochmals


----------



## 2fink (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich 'nen aktuelles Mariokart auffer Wii??



ja auf ds gibts noch ne portierung!


----------



## Klafert (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

das erste pc rennspiel war damals autobahnraser 1


----------



## HTS (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Klafert schrieb:


> das erste pc rennspiel



Du meinst *dein *erstes Rennspiel, nicht *das *erste, oder?


----------



## Klafert (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

meins^^


----------



## Jay14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

das lustigste autorennspiel für kinder ist mariokart. Aber das gibts glaube ich ohne emulator net für den pc.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

jop,da es von Nintendo ist,Funk Flitzer war echt hamma,das lief sogar auf meinen Pentium MMX ohne Ruckeln


----------



## HTS (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



Jay14 schrieb:


> das lustigste autorennspiel für kinder ist mariokart. Aber das gibts glaube ich ohne emulator net für den pc.



Falls Du "Mario Kart Wii" meinst... das gefällt nicht nur Kindern


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Sofern man mich nicht mehr zu Kindern zählt muss ich zustimmen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

World Racing 2 ist gut (nur schlecht Programmiert, zieht viel Leistung). Sonst Trackmania Nations Forever (Suchtgefahr!).


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

Der Fred ist schlappe 9 Monate alt .


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

vllt. dürfts ja jtz auch ein Spiel für 11 jährige sein,hmmm also die etwas älteren NFS sind auch noch im Rahmen


----------



## theLamer (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> jop,da es von Nintendo ist,Funk Flitzer war echt hamma,das lief sogar auf meinen Pentium MMX ohne Ruckeln


kann ich mich nur anschießen, FunkFlitzer hab ich best. 200 stunden gespielt damals ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [S] Autorennen für Kinder*

für Kinder um 10 könnte man sonst noch Crazy Taxi zählen


----------

